# Dip Beam lights not working - Nissan Micra



## Vegas2000 (13 Jun 2012)

Hi

Both the dip beam lights on my 2006 Nissian Micra are not working. The full headlights and the parking lights are working. 
Could it be a fuse has blown or there is something wrong with both bulbs?
I want to get it fixed asap & would like to have some clue as to the problem before i arrange a mechanic 

thanks


----------



## Leo (14 Jun 2012)

One bulb blowing may have resulted in a temporary short circuit that resulted in higher current blowing the other bulb. Happened me before. 

Check the bulbs, should be obvious enough if they're blown.
Leo


----------



## Guest125 (14 Jun 2012)

It could be blown bulbs. Maybe you were going around with one for ages and now the other one has blown. I cant be a fuse as both dims are fused individually. A broken dip switch is the most likely culprit.


----------



## Vegas2000 (15 Jun 2012)

thanks for the replies. They have been very help.
When i rang the mechanic to book in for an appointment he was very vague as to what the problem could be and more importantly how much it would cost. I'm just a little worried that he will know I don't have a clue about cars and charge me a fortune for a simple job.
Do you think I should just go to Halfords and get them to change the bulbs for me?


----------



## landmarkjohn (16 Jun 2012)

go to Halfords and ask them to look at your bulbs and see if they need replacing, they are quite keen to help and get the €3 or so they charge for fitting.


----------



## Leo (18 Jun 2012)

Go to Halfords or some other motor factor and have them replace the bulbs for you. Halfords are very expensive for bulbs. For example, the cheapest H1 bulb they have is €10, MicksGarage have them for €4, or you'll get them in a local motor factors for about €2. 

Not all motor factors will fit them for you though, but there are plenty of guides and even videos on YouTube that show you how to do it yourself.


----------

